# Can i keep 1 single tropheus with other tankmates



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have an all male setup, with some tangs and some malawi peacocks and mbuna.
Are tropheus very agressive when alone?
I was thinking golden kazumba


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Depends on the individual fish and who is first established in the tank. I'd be more concerned with diet. If you're feeding nls or by chance a veggie-based flake, you'll be fine. If you're feeding meaty foods and or frozen shrimp or worms, you might want to reconsider.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think its okay when they're young, but as they get older and mature, they can be quite nasty to anyone....even if the others don't look like them. I've tried this a couple of times with the same outcome. It's really borderline, but it can work. I've just never had a more docile one once they got older. Be sure to look to the others and how they behave around the troph, if they are skiddish but you don't see an attack, be sure it IS happening when you're not watching...they can be sneaky. I had one young adult pick on my Pheno who was 5 times his size. Let's just say he didn't stick around long after that to pick on my 'love of my life' pheno! :lol:

Trophs are still BEST in groups of their own....


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have done it with Sp Red and dubs in a large tanks (7 foot and 5 foots).
I found mine to be relatively peaceful to other fish but generally rule the tank.
There is a prob if some fish keeps trying to assert dominance over the Tropheus because my Tropheus tend not to give up and keep coming back for more esp at about 3" they can mellow again later.
They can kill Aulonocara by constant nipping or ignor them its a bit of a lottery.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think im going to try it, its a 150 gallon long tank 6ft. Theres a lot of room. 
I like them but dont have a room for a species tank.
I never kept any tropheus at all. Is there any more less agressive? in the profiles section i just read that there all mean.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Duboisi would be the mellowest in reputation. And the easiest to find in stores. I suppose you could "rescue" one juvenile from a lousy store, use that excuse to keep one.

Maybe you could buy a small group of Duboisi as an experiment, like 6 or 8.


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree that a small group of Dubs would be the best bet. The tank is pretty roomy.

To be successful on the diet part you will need to feed NLS pellets to all. No treats of meaty stuff to the other tankmates as the Tropheus will get to it first and you will have problems with bloat.

As far as mixing with other fish, I've had strange mixes that worked - Trophs with Comps, Fronts, Malawi Haps, etc. The key is the diet and handling the tank as if it were a Troph tank and not the other way around.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

1. i am currently feeding Hikari cichlid excel which is a veggie diet.
Once a week i throw in 2 cubes of bloodworms as a treat. 
Is this a problem?
2. by small group you mean how many fish? and you are saying a small group will be better than 1 single fish. can you explain why please?

My stock list is.
3 peacocks
1 taiwan reef
1 firefish
species 44
flameback hap
3 rustys
3 yellow labs
5 leleupi
1 daffodil pulcher
1 frontosa


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tropheus aggression is mostly aimed at other Tropheus. If there are no other Tropheus about it can lead to the singleton finding something else to do. Usually (but not always) harass another fish.
Tropheus duboisi can sometimes live quite well as small groups when the hierarchy are sorted and permanent. Its is unusual as they have even been kept successfully as 2 males and one female (reverse trio).
Its still safer to have 12 or more but smaller groups have been known to work.

If you do go for Tropheus I would stop the bloodworm. (I would anyway but it becomes even more important)

That front would be a sitting duck if they decided to go for it and may eat your others when it grows if it survives.


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

I had a T duboisi that kept getting picked on and used to put him in with my display tank.
He would recover and was fine.
They are tough fish and hold there own .
Seen T's in display tanks doing fine.


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Agree with 24T - you would need to stop the bloodworm treat. The troph is faster and hungrier.... and will make quick work of the bloodworms treat. This is not good for the Troph -can lead to bloat.

I feel a small group (6-8) of Duboisi would do nicely. From what I read, Dubosi travel in the lake in smaller groups than Moori. Once they set their hierarchy, they should do well.


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bloodworm is a no no. 
Dont feed at all


----------



## Cichlasomatic (May 13, 2005)

I just bought a tropheus last night from the fish store where I work in order to "rescue" him as mentioned earlier. He is what I thought was called a Rasberry Tropheus based on distributor names, which I know are often incorrect. Anyhow, I put him into my 150 which mostly has Peacocks and other various haplochromines (protos, cops, phens) and a few mbuna. So far he is only getting/giving attention to the pseudos which doesnt suprise me at all. My main concern is that the Ocean Nutrition flakes and pellets I feed the tank which have 9% protein might still cause him to bloat. Can anyone give me feedback on that food as it pertains to Tropheus. It doesnt seem to be popular in general on this forum but I have used it for years with Aulonocara and have had good results. I know it is less expensive than New Life or especially Dainichi (which my fish don't seem to like), but I thought that the brand is high quality enough for Saltwater Tangs so why not for cichlids? I want to do whatever is best for this awesome fish which I am almost ashamed to say I conned the store out of for $7 for a 3.5".

Ps what does the earlier post mean by referring to a cichlid "tang", I assumed that is slang for tropheus due to the herbivorous similarity with saltwater tangs.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

The only protein I've had success feeding trophs (sparingly) in the past was mysis shrimp. I would give it to them once a week and would follow the same day with spirulina to 'flush' it through.

I know people here will probably say this is a bad idea, but I've been successful with it and done correctly it can keep them incredibly healthy. In the wild while they are grazing, they occassionally eat small crustaecions (sp?) in their diet, so this is no different. I've never lost a tropheus to bloat ever.

That being said, NO other protein whatsoever!! It works with the mysis only because of thier hard exoskeleton.

Good luck and please post pics! :wink:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Cichlasomatic, "tang" refers to lake Tanganyika (where Topheus are from) - no correlation to marine tangs.


----------



## Cichlasomatic (May 13, 2005)

duh....wow.... Can't believe I didnt make that connection.


----------



## mundavoo (Oct 9, 2002)

Probably depends on individual situations, I have had a single male Ilangi Troph in with a mixed Tang Tank containing paracyps, blue Orchid Cyps Enantopius Kilesa and some other tangs. Pretty much keeps to himself but for some reason started harassing my Goby Can nip at other fish if they get too close .Otherwise ok. He is beautiful as well, having not been fighting with other trophs...


----------



## Cichlasomatic (May 13, 2005)

Duh , Tanganyika!?!  ? Anyhow I identified the Tropheus as a moorii Kasanga, apparently Red Rainbow is the preferred common name.


----------

